
Ask HN: Non-obvious failure modes for Kubernetes? - simplecto
I&#x27;m writing some playbooks for teams that are looking to deploy or use hosted Kubernetes services. Could the experts and hackers here share your best &quot;non-obvious&quot; failure modes you have seen when deploying, managing, or using kubernetes?<p>Or maybe someone has a list of resources already compiled?
======
simplecto
Yeah, so just posting here for anyone else that comes along. I managed to find
someone on linkedin who cataloging this exact thing!

[https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-
stories](https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-stories)

